

Ask HN: Will you buy an iPad?  - ashishbharthi

Just wanted to quickly survey HN readers to find out how many of you thinks that its good time to buy iPad or one should wait. I would have bought without second thought but I already own Kindle and iPhone.<p>update: 1 Yes, 9 No. Thanks for the responses. I got my answer.
======
pavs
No. Apple have this habit of leaving out no-brainer features from first
iteration of their new products. The one that I can think of is Video/Camera.
Also, I don't know if I can use my existing collection of PDFs and other ebook
formats on iPad, if not, this thing has no use for me.

I will wait for 2nd/3rd generation iPad, when all the kinks will be fixed and
price will come down.

~~~
barredo
"The one that I can think of is Video/Camera"

Agreed. If it has a front-camera for Skype/iChat I would definitely buy one.

"Also, I don't know if I can use my existing collection of PDFs and other
ebook formats on iPad, "

From what I've read (although we'll never know till the release) new iTunes
version will support ePub. So I guess at least you could convert your PDFs to
ePub and then put them in an iPad

------
pcestrada
Yes. It's going to replace my laptop for surfing the web when lounging around
the house.

------
pg
After it has a camera, probably.

------
bjplink
I own a Kindle AND an iPhone and I broke down and ordered a 16GB iPad last
night. It's going to be used mainly as an on-site input device for some
industrial clients I have. It will be used with a modified version of their
intranet I'm going to be developing. The main use will be for hard counting
inventory.

~~~
jacquesm
Now that is actually one of the first _real_ uses for the ipad that I've seen
come up. Excellent idea!

------
arnorhs
I'm in Iceland, so I'm not expecting it to reach us for the next years. It's
been 3 months since we first got the iPhone!!!

Some people have had luck with importing the iphone from the US and then
cracking it, but it's not a very enjoyable experience

~~~
danudey
Well the 3G iPads are sold unlocked, and they don't need a wireless carrier
unlike the iPhones. I can't see why Apple wouldn't start selling them as soon
as they had enough inventory to do so.

------
csomar
No. For many reasons:

\- doesn't run multiple apps at the same time. Seriously, this is a must
feature, I want to be online (facebook for example) while reading or playing.

\- Writing is harder with a screen.

\- My netbook (same price), has same weight and is yet more powerful, can run
windows 7 and Android. And it has got a camera for video chat.

------
gbookman
Yes.

The interface looks so intuitive and just plain fun. Plus the battery life and
1.5 lb weight is fantastic. I can see myself spending the vast majority of my
non-coding time on the iPad.

Being able to use my bluetooth keyboard with it is also a big plus.

------
mortenjorck
I'm going to wait until I can at least play with one at an Apple Store. I'm
probably most interested in using one to experiment with tablet-targeted web
UIs, but I can also see it working as a good motivator for me to continue
learning Obj-C.

------
rms
No, I'm going to buy a Google Chrome PC, possibly in tablet form but probably
clamshell.

------
frankus
Yes. I have a 3GS but kind of need a second device with a compass to test a
game I'm writing. The only alternative would be a contract-free 3GS, which
costs a lot more.

------
MikeCapone
I'm not yet decided. Waiting for more reviews and videos of it in action.

I'm in Canada, so I'd have to wait anyway.

------
duck
No

------
c1sc0
Not before I've made 500$ or so off iPad apps ... label me frugal.

~~~
Zev
It is pretty hard to make an app that works _well_ , without actually trying
it out on a device. I've tried; ended up buying an iPod touch before the app
shipped.

------
hajrice
NO WAY. I don't find it worth 400.

